# Gerbil swollen scrotum



## jont (Jul 14, 2015)

I have three gerbils and I think one of them has a swollen scrotum or something. One of his balls is really hard and the other is soft, and even just a little pressure on it causes him distress and pain, it looks like. He was also very stressed when I picked him up, and he is usually calm. He is two and a half years old.

Should I go to the vet?


----------



## HellyGottaGetaPet (Jun 25, 2016)

Yeah, for this...maybe call and see if you can make an appointment with a small animal specialist. My guess is your gerbil's scrotum got stepped on by..i don't know another gerbil or something...maybe suffered minor trauma. Just don't touch his testes and and make it to the vet appointment. They can do a physical exam and tell you more likely causes...maybe you can get him neutered any way if he had a type of accidental blunt for trauma to..his balls...poor guy. Neutering them is sometimes possible and not a bad thing. Some people who can get their male larger sized rodents neutered say they end up living rather happily around females if they're colony/companion kind of rodents. Ask your vet about neutering. if anything he'll never have a particular scrotal problem again. It doesn't actually cost much. If an animal can be neutered its always cheaper/easier than a spay for a female and is sometimes considered in general better for their health. Depending on the species for females..that's a little more invasive they can't usually do it on smaller types. I'm not sure how big gerbils can get, I've seen some big ones. Worth it to ask.


----------



## HellyGottaGetaPet (Jun 25, 2016)

My apologies for the double posting I did todayish. I needed a reboot I guess. this thread had one. couldn't se a delete button so I edited it to this. I really hope your gerbil...gets fixed up. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely get him checked by a vet. It could be anything but it does sound like he is in pain.


----------

